# وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام



## المحبوب (8 مايو 2008)

*هنا فيديو يمكنك مشاهدته تشرح فيه الدكتورة وفاء سلطان كيف تركت الاسلام وللعلم هي سوريه مهاجرة الى امريكا وهذا هو رابط الفيديو

مشاهدة

اتمنى مشاهدة ممتعة​*


----------



## man4truth (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*

*فعلا فيديو ممتع جداً​*


----------



## جيلان (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*

*فعلا كلام صعب قوى
بس الى يسمع بقى*


----------



## المحبوب (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*

*هذه انسانه مفكرة وعندما اعملت عقلها انتهى امر الاسلام بداخلها فاتمنى ان يعمل العقل داخل كل انسان في العالم​*


----------



## مصر لن تضيع (30 مايو 2008)

مادامت لا تعتنق أي دين فلماذا تهاجم الإسلام فقط؟؟؟​


----------



## المحبوب (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*

*



			مادامت لا تعتنق أي دين فلماذا تهاجم الإسلام فقط؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


في لقاء لها مع الاخ رشيد في برنامج سؤال جرئ اجابت على هذا السؤال بقولها :-

هي كانت تنتمي للاسلام وعانت من الاسلام  وهي لا تهاجم الاسلام بل تنقده وتكشف حقيقته*


----------



## qahery (31 مايو 2008)

لماذا لم تدخل المسيحية ؟​


----------



## مصر لن تضيع (31 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*



المحبوب قال:


> *
> 
> في لقاء لها مع الاخ رشيد في برنامج سؤال جرئ اجابت على هذا السؤال بقولها :-
> 
> هي كانت تنتمي للاسلام وعانت من الاسلام  وهي لا تهاجم الاسلام بل تنقده وتكشف حقيقته*



لا فرق بين الانتقاد والهجوم

ولماذا لم تعاني من المسيحية ألم يقم المسيحيون بحملات صليبية بشعة على بلاد الشام التي هي موطنها؟؟؟

عرفتم بقه إنها ولية نصابة​



qahery قال:


> لماذا لم تدخل المسيحية ؟​




سؤال وجيه

لما لم تعاني من المسيحية فلماذا لم تعتنقها؟؟؟​


----------



## ASTRO (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*

*الحملات الصليبية قامت لأهداف سياسية والكل يعلمها تماما لكنها لم تقم على سند دينى يدعوها لنشر المسيحية بالسيف او قتل من لا يؤمن بدينهم ومن هنا فالفارق كبير بين الامرين فأغلب المسلمين المتعصبين يستندون لايات واحاديث نبوية تدعوهم للعنف اما القادة المسيحين فان توجهاتهم سياسية غير نابعة من الدين.

مع خالص التحية والسلام*


----------



## ارحمونا (1 يونيو 2008)

لماذا حذفتم مشاركتي رغم أنها لم تخالف شروط المنتدى؟؟؟​


----------



## استفانوس (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*



ارحمونا قال:


> لماذا حذفتم مشاركتي رغم أنها لم تخالف شروط المنتدى؟؟؟​


ركز وشغل عقلك 
لم يكن لك مشاركة اصلا في هذا الموضوع حتى تحذف
ارحمنا يارب


----------



## انطونيوس جرجس (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*

*انا هو الالف والياء البدايه والنهاية.... سياتي بعدي انبياء كذبة كثيرون وسيضللون الشعب*


----------



## ارحمونا (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*



ASTRO قال:


> *الحملات الصليبية قامت لأهداف سياسية والكل يعلمها تماما لكنها لم تقم على سند دينى يدعوها لنشر المسيحية بالسيف او قتل من لا يؤمن بدينهم ومن هنا فالفارق كبير بين الامرين فأغلب المسلمين المتعصبين يستندون لايات واحاديث نبوية تدعوهم للعنف اما القادة المسيحين فان توجهاتهم سياسية غير نابعة من الدين.
> 
> مع خالص التحية والسلام*




كلام غير صحيح لأن الذين دعوا لهذه الحرب كانوا باباوات أوروبا بزعم أن المسيح أوحى لهم بذلك فأنتم تطوعون الدين بحسب مصالحكم​


----------



## mariana44 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*



ASTRO قال:


> *الحملات الصليبية قامت لأهداف سياسية والكل يعلمها تماما لكنها لم تقم على سند دينى يدعوها لنشر المسيحية بالسيف او قتل  .
> 
> الصليب رمز المسيحية و هي اسمها الحملات الصليبية و احنا عارفين شو عملو المسيح باهالينا اوكي ولازم تعتدروا.و بالنسبة لوفاء سلطان هى حرة بس  الظاهر و بما انها ما اعتنقتش المسيحية هي ملحدة و انا شخصيا ماتهمنيش.بس شو الهدف من هدا الموضوع.انا مستعدة اني احضر لكم قساوسة و نجوم رياضة و سياسة و.....اعتنقو الاسلام و تركو المسيحية و اخرتهم اموندين فرنسية اعتنقت الاسلام بسطيف الجزاير يوم الجمعة بالمسجد*


----------



## ASTRO (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*

*المقصود بسند دينى امر كتابى يدعوهم لتلك الحروب فتعاليم الافراد اى كانوا لا تدل على دين او فكر عام واذا كان ذلك صحيح فاعرض ايات الانجيل التى تأمر بذلك*


----------



## marie153 (3 يونيو 2008)

و فين هي  وفاء قسطنطين


----------



## mase7ya (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*

*لو كل المسلمين بيشغلوا عقلهم بعيد عن قلبهم 

كان كلهم يا بيلحدوا يا بيصيروا مسيحين *


----------



## qahery (4 يونيو 2008)

لماذا لم تدخل النصرانيه ؟
سؤاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال​


----------



## ارحمونا (4 يونيو 2008)

qahery قال:


> لماذا لم تدخل النصرانيه ؟
> سؤاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال​




الإجابة معروفة

وفاء سلطان ستعلن دخولها في المسيحية قريبا 

وما تفعله على الفضائيات ما هو إلا جزء من المؤامرة الصليبية

تهاجم الإسلام وتدعي أنها لا دينية ثم بعد ذلك تعلن دخولها في المسيحية لأنها وجدت أنها أفضل دين

لعبة مكشوفة يا عباد الصليب

والدليل أن المنتيات والفضائيات المسيحية هي الوحيدة التي تحتفي وتهتم بما تقوله هذه المرأة رغم أنها لا دينية​


----------



## marie153 (4 يونيو 2008)

ارحمونا قال:


> الإجابة معروفة
> 
> وفاء سلطان ستعلن دخولها في المسيحية قريبا هاهاها قريبا امتا لما تموت
> وما تفعله على الفضائيات ما هو إلا جزء من المؤامرة الصليبيةيعني بتعترف اخص
> تهاجم الإسلام وتدعي أنها لا دينية ثم بعد ذلك تعلن دخولها في المسيحية لأنها وجدت أنها أفضل دينخلوها تدخل الدين بعدين اتكلموغباء واضح:heat::heat::heat:​


----------



## المحبوب (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*

*عزيزي ارحمونا

اولا قبل ان تعرفها القنوات الفضائية المسيحية استقلتها قناة الجزيرة العربية مرتين او ثلاثة على ما اذكر ولولا قناة الجزيرة لما كنا سمعنا عن الدكتورة وفاء

ثانيا هي لم تقل انها ستكون مسيحية بل قالت : ان الدين ليس على اجندتها الان ولكن عندما تفكر في اي دين تعتنق ستكون المسيحية على رأس الاديان 

ثالثا المسيحية لن تزيد بها او لن تنقص بدونها بل المسيحية هي شرف لها اذا اعتنقتها 

رابعا نحن لسنا عباد الصليب نحن عباد ايلوهيم 

تحياتي ومحبتي*


----------



## qahery (5 يونيو 2008)

لماذا لم تدخل المسيحية​


----------



## marie153 (5 يونيو 2008)

لماذا لم تدخل المسيحية.و يبقى السؤال بدون اجابة .و انا متاكدة انها لن تدخل المسيحية و الايام الجاية حتكشف على كل حاجة


----------



## المحبوب (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*

*احبائي قاهري وماري تحية محبة اليكم 

لدي تعليق بسيط عليكم وهو من الواضح انكم لم تقرأوا مشاركة حتى المشاركة التي قبل مشاركتكم فورا لاني وضحت انها قالت انها لا تفكر في موضوع الدين الان ((انا علمانية)) وعندما تفكر وضعت خيارات لها على رأسها المسيحية كما قالت هي 

لكن دخلت المسيحية او لم تدخل فهذا لا يهمنا بشئ فليس هذا موضوعنا فليس معنى انها تركت الاسلام تبقى دخلت المسيحية 

اي شخص بيترك دين هناك عدة احتمالات امامه :-

1- يتبع دين اخر
2- يبحث عن الله بطريقة بعيدة عن الاديان ((حسب مزاجه))
3- علماني يحترم الاديان لكن لا يدين بها
4- لا ادري ((لا يعرف اي شئ))
5- لا ديني

فاذا حصرتم قولكم في دخولها المسيحية فقط يكون عقلكم ضيق بل ابحثوا عن الاسباب التي من اجلها تركت الاسلام ولا يهم الوجهة التي توجهتها بل انها الخطوة الثانية وليست الاولى.

تحياتي ومحبتي لكم*


----------



## qahery (5 يونيو 2008)

كنت أنتظر هذا الرد لأكتب سؤالي الثاني
لماذا تفرحون بها بما انها لم تدخل النصرانيه ؟
هل بهذا يدل ان دين الإسلام باطل والنصرانيه على حق ؟
ام ان الإسلام حق والنصرانيه باطل ؟
أم انها ملحده بدين الإسلام وبدينكم ورغم هذا تفرحون بها ؟
أنتظر​


----------



## marie153 (5 يونيو 2008)

و الله يا اخ قاهري كان عندي تقريبا نفس التساؤل و طرحته و انحدف للاسف.انا شخصيا ارى ان هدا الموضوع مكانه ليس هنا.وفاء سلطان تركت الاسلام و نحن في منتدى الاخبار المسيحية شو دخل شعبان في رمضان.يعني لو انها اعتنقت  في المسيحية تقدر نقول اه دا خبر مسيحي جديد في المنتدى.انا شخصيا اعتبرها ملحدة


----------



## qahery (5 يونيو 2008)

> و الله يا اخ قاهري كان عندي تقريبا نفس التساؤل و طرحته و انحدف للاسف.انا شخصيا ارى ان هدا الموضوع مكانه ليس هنا.وفاء سلطان تركت الاسلام و نحن في منتدى الاخبار المسيحية شو دخل شعبان في رمضان.يعني لو انها اعتنقت في المسيحية تقدر نقول اه دا خبر مسيحي جديد في المنتدى.انا شخصيا اعتبرها ملحدة


 
جميل هذا الإتفاق 
إذن بعدي عن كتابته في هذا القسم ولو شهدنا ان القسم للمسيحيه فقط فأعتقد سيحذف ثلاث ارباع القسم  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ولكن سؤالي عام
مواقعكم
قنواتكم الفضائية
اي محفل لكم 
فرح رهيب وتناقل للخبر وتناقل للفيديو 
وكأنه عيد بالنسبة لكم 
وهي كفرت بالإسلام وكفرت بالنصرانيه لأنها لم تدخلها من أساسه 

(( لماذا ؟ ))





​


----------



## blackrock (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*



ارحمونا قال:


> تهاجم الإسلام وتدعي أنها لا دينية ثم بعد ذلك تعلن دخولها في المسيحية لأنها وجدت أنها أفضل دين​
> لعبة مكشوفة يا عباد الصليب​
> 
> والدليل أن المنتيات والفضائيات المسيحية هي الوحيدة التي تحتفي وتهتم بما تقوله هذه المرأة رغم أنها لا دينية​


 
*يا اخي او اختي*
*المنتديات والفضائيات المسيحيه هي الوحيده التي تهتم بما تقوله لانها الوحيده التي تنشر الحقيقه .*
*وبتحاول تفوقكم*

*وبعدين انت تفتكر في منتدي اسلامي ولا فضائيه غير مسيحيه هتقبل كلام وفاء ده علي الاسلام*

*دي مش حمله صليبيه*
*دي حقيقه لازم تبان & لازم الناس كلها تعرف طريق يسوع سواء وفاء اتكلمت او غيرها اتكلم*

*الحاجه الكويسه انكم بتعرفوا المسيحين اللي بقوا مسلمين وده   (( القله القليله )) .*
*لكنكم تتعامون وتغمضون اعينكم عن المسلمين الذين يأتون للمسيح الاااااف وملاين كل يوم وكل ساعه *
*وده مش كلامي دي احصائيه عاملها الازهر للمرتدين عن الاسلام ( دور عليها هتلاقيها ) .*

*شكرا حبيبي ربنا يهديك لحضن مخلص النفوس يسوع المسيح*


----------



## qahery (5 يونيو 2008)

بلاك روك لم تاوب على السؤال ؟؟ 
أسأله وأسأله وأسأله
ولا احد يجيب​


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2008)

> كنت أنتظر هذا الرد لأكتب سؤالي الثاني
> لماذا تفرحون بها بما انها لم تدخل النصرانيه ؟
> نحن نفرح فقط لانها تظهر حقيقة الاسلام فقد كانت مسلمه وكما تقولون شهد شاهد من اهلها
> انتم تملئون الدنيا ضجيجا عن سماحة تعاليم الاسلام كذبا
> ...


شكلك هتنتظر كتير 
روح اتعلم وافهم وفكر 
اقرا كتير  يمكن تفهم 
انت متعرفش الفرق بين الملحد والكافر وجاى تقول اى كلام 
ربنا ينور طريقك ​


----------



## blackrock (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*



qahery قال:


> بلاك روك لم تاوب على السؤال ؟؟
> 
> أسأله وأسأله وأسأله
> 
> ولا احد يجيب​


 
*الاول عايز اقولك انا فعلا لم ااخذ بالي من اسألتك التافهه*
*بس علي العموم انا شايف رد اخويا جورج في الرد السابق لهذا الرد كافي جدا*
*تأكيدا لنصيحه اخويا جورج*
*روح اتعلم محو اميه الأول واعرف دينك كويس وبعدين تعالي اتكلم معانا*


----------



## marie153 (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*



blackrock قال:


> *الاول عايز اقولك انا فعلا لم ااخذ بالي من اسألتك التافهه*.انتم ليش دايما بتصتصغرو الناس مش عارفة هو تكبر او تهرب
> 
> *روح اتعلم محو اميه الأول واعرف دينك كويس وبعدين تعالي اتكلم معانا*


كيف عرفت انو مش فاهم دينو :t9:.على فكرة الواضح انك مش عارف ليش الناس تروح تتعلم محو الامية:smil16:


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2008)

يعنى البيه اللى كان موجود بعد ردى عليه ورد على العضو بلاك روك مردش عليا  ليه 
وعرفنا جهله من عدم معرفته الفرق بين الكافر والملحد 
وان كنتى متعرفيش انتى كمان روحى محو الاميه ​


----------



## qahery (5 يونيو 2008)

لا تعليق​


----------



## qahery (5 يونيو 2008)

لا تعليق​


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2008)

وحياة ابوك تعلق يا شيخ  
قال لا تعليق قال 
​


----------



## qahery (5 يونيو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه
تعليقي انك مش قادرين تجاوبوا
سألت لماذا لم تدخل النصرانيه ومن بعدها لماذا فرحين وانها لم تدخل النصرانيه ؟
وترك الإسلام وعدم الدخول للنصرانيه تقول الحاد تقول كفر تقول اللي تقوله اهم شئ انها تركت الإسلام ولم تدخل النصرانيه
يعني عندها لا دين الإسلام دين حق ولا دين النصرانيه دين حق
ومن ثم تفرحون بها وتتغنون بها وهي ترفض دينكم رفضا تاما والدليل انها لم تدخله دليل انها لا تعترف انه دين حق واكرر تفرحون بها وتتغنون بها
وواحد يقولي علشان قنواتكم تنقل الخبر وتفضل الإسلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 عدم دخولها للنصارنيه فضيحه اخرى 
وكيف تفرحون بملحده ؟
هل فقط لأنها تنقد الإسلام ؟
تفرحون بمن يكفر بالله وبدينكم ؟
اي عقل  هذا ؟

رد بأه انت  ​


----------



## oesi no (6 يونيو 2008)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> تعليقي انك مش قادرين تجاوبوا
> احنا بردة انت شايف ولا مش شايف ولا شايف وعامل مش واخد باله
> سألت لماذا لم تدخل النصرانيه ومن بعدها لماذا فرحين وانها لم تدخل النصرانيه ؟
> ...


ملحدة بردة 
بردة هسيبك جاهل زى ما انت  لا تعرف الفرق بيم الكافر والملحد
انا رديت على كل النقط اللى مضايقاك 
رد انت بقا على حاجة واحدة بس 
هل لو كانت وفاء مسيحيه وتركت المسيحيه 
واتضح لها ان المسيحيه ديانه شيطانيه حاشا 
هل سيفرح بها ام لا 
فى انتظارك 
سلام ونعمه 
​


----------



## qahery (6 يونيو 2008)

طبعا لا لأن المسيحيه في أصلها وليس بعد تحورها تؤمن بأن سيدنا عيسى هو نبي الله وان لا اله الا الله .... ولماذا سنفرح بما انها لم تدخل الإسلام ​


----------



## oesi no (6 يونيو 2008)

> طبعا لا لأن المسيحيه في أصلها وليس بعد تحورها تؤمن بأن سيدنا عيسى هو نبي الله وان لا اله الا الله .... ولماذا سنفرح بما انها لم تدخل الإسلام


يعنى انت ولا تعرف مسيحيه ولا اسلام 
لا عارف المسيحيه ايه هى 
وعمال تغلط فى مفاهيم اسلاميه 
روح دور على الحقيقة بنفسك  
لازم تتعب علشان توصل للحقيقة وعلشان تكون مقتنع بيها 
لو قولتلك المسيحيه غير اللى انت بتقوله مش هتصدقنى 
ولو صدقتنى هيبقا لمجرد لحظات  
لكن لو انت تعبت ودورت ووصلت  
محدش يقدر يحركك عن ايمانك 
دور فى الاسلام ودور فى المسيحيه 
اقرا فى دة وفى دة 
لكن سماعك لمعلومات من اى حد لن تفيدك فى شئ
الرب ينير طريقك 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## qahery (6 يونيو 2008)

عقبت في ردودك بسب لي ولم أعقب عليه ومازلت ومازلت ومازلت 
سألت سؤال وروحت رادد انت عليا بسؤال وجاوبتك روحت رادد عن معنى المسيحيه 
طيب لأبعد (( قليلا )) عن لب الموضوع لأرد على كلامك حتى نرجع وترد بإجابه وليس بسؤال أخر رغم اني جاوبت سؤالك

كل الأنبياء مسلمين لله تتكلم عن ديني ماذا يقول لي 
اسمع دين الله الحق ماذا يقول


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{وَوَصَّى بِهَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بَنِيهِ وَيَعْقُوبُ يَا بَنِيَّ إِنَّ اللّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمُ الدِّينَ فَلاَ تَمُوتُنَّ إَلاَّ وَأَنتُم مُّسْلِمُونَ }البقرة132



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{أَمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاء إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن بَعْدِي قَالُواْ نَعْبُدُ إِلَـهَكَ وَإِلَـهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِلَـهاً وَاحِداً وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ }البقرة133


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{قُولُواْ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ }البقرة136




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{فَلَمَّا أَحَسَّ عِيسَى مِنْهُمُ الْكُفْرَ قَالَ مَنْ أَنصَارِي إِلَى اللّهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنصَارُ اللّهِ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ }آل عمران52



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيّاً وَلاَ نَصْرَانِيّاً وَلَكِن كَانَ حَنِيفاً مُّسْلِماً وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ }آل عمران67


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{قُلْ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ }آل عمران84



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى الْحَوَارِيِّينَ أَنْ آمِنُواْ بِي وَبِرَسُولِي قَالُوَاْ آمَنَّا وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّنَا مُسْلِمُونَ }المائدة111



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{وَقَالَ مُوسَى يَا قَوْمِ إِن كُنتُمْ آمَنتُم بِاللّهِ فَعَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلُواْ إِن كُنتُم مُّسْلِمِينَ }يونس84



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 {وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْياً وَعَدْواً حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلِـهَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ }يونس90


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ }العنكبوت46


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُواْ لِلَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُواْ مِن كِتَابِ اللّهِ وَكَانُواْ عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاء فَلاَ تَخْشَوُاْ النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلاَ تَشْتَرُواْ بِآيَاتِي ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ }المائدة44


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{أَلَّا تَعْلُوا عَلَيَّ وَأْتُونِي مُسْلِمِينَ }النمل31



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{قِيلَ لَهَا ادْخُلِي الصَّرْحَ فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ حَسِبَتْهُ لُجَّةً وَكَشَفَتْ عَن سَاقَيْهَا قَالَ إِنَّهُ صَرْحٌ مُّمَرَّدٌ مِّن قَوَارِيرَ قَالَتْ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي وَأَسْلَمْتُ مَعَ سُلَيْمَانَ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ }النمل44


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{وَلِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ جَعَلْنَا مَنسَكاً لِيَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَى مَا رَزَقَهُم مِّن بَهِيمَةِ الْأَنْعَامِ فَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَلَهُ أَسْلِمُوا وَبَشِّرِ الْمُخْبِتِينَ }الحج34


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ دِيناً مِّمَّنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لله وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ واتَّبَعَ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفاً وَاتَّخَذَ اللّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلاً }النساء125



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِندَ اللّهِ الإِسْلاَمُ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوْتُواْ الْكِتَابَ إِلاَّ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْياً بَيْنَهُمْ وَمَن يَكْفُرْ بِآيَاتِ اللّهِ فَإِنَّ اللّهِ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ{19} فَإنْ حَآجُّوكَ فَقُلْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلّهِ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ وَقُل لِّلَّذِينَ أُوْتُواْ الْكِتَابَ وَالأُمِّيِّينَ أَأَسْلَمْتُمْ فَإِنْ أَسْلَمُواْ فَقَدِ اهْتَدَواْ وَّإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ الْبَلاَغُ وَاللّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ{20}


والأن بما أن جميع الأنبياء مسلمين بما فيهم سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام هل تعرف معنى كلمة الإسلام بما انك نعتني بالجاهل حينما فسرت ان المسيحيه في أصلها وما كان ينادي به سيدنا عيسى في رسالته انه لا اله الا الله جاوبني ومن بعدها نرجع لتلك النقطه التي طالما تريد الإبتعاد عنها

وشكرا على ذوقك الراقي المتحضر والذي طالما هل أمركم سيدنا عيسى سب الأخرين ؟؟ أطرحه وأطرحه في كل حوار تبدأون بالسب لا أعلم هل هذا عقيده عندكم أم ماذا ما علينا نكمل موضوعنا أنتظرك​


----------



## oesi no (6 يونيو 2008)

سب
انت ساويت بين الملحد والكافر  ومش عاوز يتقال عليك جاهل 
وسيبك من شوبه الحاجات اللى انت جايبهم دول  واتعلم ترد عدل 
فين سؤالى اللى ردة الحاجات اللى انت جايبها 
ولاهو اى كلام وخلاص
ولا يهمنى  ان اعرف كلمه الاسلام ماذا تعنى فسماتهم من افعالهم 
هاتلى السؤال اللى كتبته بايدى واقتبسه زى الشاطر ورد عليه 
وحتى لو حطيت القرأن كله فى الصفحة فانت كحمار يحمل اسفار 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## qahery (6 يونيو 2008)

> نحن نفرح فقط لانها تظهر حقيقة الاسلام فقد كانت مسلمه وكما تقولون شهد شاهد من اهلها
> انتم تملئون الدنيا ضجيجا عن سماحة تعاليم الاسلام كذبا
> وهى تكشف الاسلام على حقيقته
> وان حدث العكس ماذا ستفعلون ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

تفرحون بأنها تفضح الإسلام وهي ضربت بالنصرانيه ( أي دينك ) عرض الحائط وكفرت به أيضا والدليل انها لم تدخله ومازلت فرحا مسرورا ؟


لماذااااااااا لم تدخل النصرانيه ( دينك )
​


----------



## استفانوس (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*

احب ان اوضح لك امر
كل مسلم بحث في القران والاحاديث بشكل عقلاني وعلمي
يتضح له ان هذا الدين ليس الا هشا
فيبتعد عنه ويصبح ملحدا
ولكن ان قرأ الكتاب المقدس ويفتح قلبه لنور الله
سوف يؤمن بكل تاكيد في المسيحية
المهم انه تبين ان الاسلام من عمل الشيطان كما يتضح من مصادره


----------



## استفانوس (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*

يرجى من كل الاعضاء هذا القسم ليس ساحة حوار
يرجى التقيد بعدم فتح حوارات في هذا الموضوع


----------



## silina (7 يونيو 2008)

المحبوب قال:


> *هنا فيديو يمكنك مشاهدته تشرح فيه الدكتورة وفاء سلطان كيف تركت الاسلام وللعلم هي سوريه مهاجرة الى امريكا وهذا هو رابط الفيديو
> 
> مشاهدة
> 
> اتمنى مشاهدة ممتعة​*




كل واحد حر في حياته


----------



## jehan (7 يونيو 2008)

من يقبل الى لا اخرجه خارجا 
ربنا يقبل توبة الجميع ورجوعهم اليه


----------



## ارحمونا (11 يونيو 2008)

متى ستعلن وفاء سلطان دخولها في المسيحية؟؟؟​


----------



## BITAR (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: وفاء سلطان تشرح لماذا تركت الاسلام*



ارحمونا قال:


> متى ستعلن وفاء سلطان دخولها في المسيحية؟؟؟​


* لماذا تتعمد تشتيت الموضوع*
*الخبر اعلن فى قناة الجزيره اولا*
*وفاءءسلطان كانت مسلمه*
*وتركت الاسلام للاسباب التى ذكرتها*
*سواء فى كتابتها او احديثها*
*برجا التركيز فى الرد*​


----------

